# Check out and Rate my Tortoise Table please!!!



## UMDRunner (Jan 24, 2008)

I will attatch some pictures.... I would say this isn't the typical tortoise table.


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the last one. I just finished the tables today, the main one has been together for a few months, I just made the 2nd. I still need to stabilize it a lot more, the bridge isn't done either. I need to add walls and carpet for traction. I just put it in so you could get an idea. 

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2008)

i dig it a lot! especially the paintings. definitely a one-of-a-kind home!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks, after I get the ramp/bridge all ready I hope Tank uses it, Would it be bad to keep his food dish up their so he has to climb up to eat?


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, what should I add/modify? What do you think of the substrate I'm using? It is eco earth.... I think another brand is bed a beast.... he seems to like it, but a lot of people talk about doing 50/50 with sand... what do you think about that?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking better  I like the ramp idea...only one thing - Russians are GREAT climbers so your walls will have to be high. 
Kelly, another member here can atest to that ...shes has one who trys to reach "the other side" lol.

I dont think its bad for him to climb for the food. 

It'll be cool to see the finished project..


----------



## cvalda (Jan 24, 2008)

Loooks great, I think he'll love it! I hope you post pics when it's totally done!

Yep, I have some climbers for sure, and one who took a four-foot nose dive because of it (and lived to tell!)

Hey if he'll make the climb for his food, that's great because the excersize will definately be good for him!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I definitely have to raise the walls on level 2
Any other additions I should be making? I'm still pretty new to tortoises. How about the substrate?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 24, 2008)

Your substate is fine. Some people add some play sand with the eco or bed a beast.

Having the basics taken care of is key. Does that lightcan have a UVB bulb? If the bulb does not say UVB it will not have it. When I first started out I went to a pet store and they sold me a bulb and said it was UVB...it wasnt. The reason you want a good UVB is because it will help the tort to metablize (someone help me with my horriable spelling LOL) and absorb the calcium.
What temp is under the lightcan? You"ll want a good 90- 100 degree temp for basking. 
Im saying 90- 100 degree as a rough ball park...Id have to go look it up again myself..

What have you been feeding?
We can move this topic over to the Russian section if need be as this post is specific to enclosure


----------



## cvalda (Jan 24, 2008)

yah, what she said!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds great, I know tank seems to enjoy that substrate quite a bit, and it is what he lived in at the pet store so I didn't stress him by switching. I think I'm going to start moistening it a little though, not to the point of making it sticky, but just so he can burrow better.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep it's always good to keep that kind of substrate a bit damp... not WET but just damp enough that it's not dusty!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't quite got the carpet on the bridge yet, but tank loves going up and down, he did it on his own at least 5 time today! I'm sure I won't be able to contain him once I carpet it haha.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice table design. Did you seal the wood? If so with what? What type of wood is it? I love the ramp idea and with it you might not even need the log hide. My only suggestions would be higher sides, watch the corners they do like to climb there. Especially his loft (?) and is her loft attached to the walls. That might give it the stability your seeking. I do like it.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 26, 2008)

DOI! I'm tired and I read that as "Did you steal the wood" and I'm thinking... DUDE Is there something I don't know about you lot?!? ROFL!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya, I sealed it with some non-toxic wood glue


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks good and fun.. It will keep Tank very busy and get the needed exercise. But as every one else says watch the sides, on the ramp and on the loft. My female russian Sveta will try to climb in her outdoor enclosure. She hooks her feet in the corners and starts climbing. Of course the sides are 3 feet so she can not get out. But looks good!!


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya, we spend a while on the main portion, but the new one we just made out of scrap wood at the house. I plan to eventually make the 2nd once close to identicle to the first.


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you think it is big enough for a 2nd russian? I would love to get tank a buddy.


----------



## Chadam (Feb 19, 2009)

Ya looks good, I just switched to a dirt/aspen bedding mixture and our russian seems to like it and we also planted some organic garden seeds and it is making it look so natural and also give him some food down the road a little bit.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it looks great!!! thats a 10 out of 10 from me! I think Tank will love the eco earth and i think he has plenty of room for a buddy or two!He will get plenty of exercise walking up that ramp...Great job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is over a year old...I think members need to look at the date before they post, there hadn't been anything posted on this thread for a year...


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 21, 2009)

maybe mods can lock the threads after so long???


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2009)

nrfitchett4 said:


> maybe mods can lock the threads after so long???



That's a good idea. Especially if the originator of the message hasn't posted in a year or so (meaning, they probably aren't on the forum anymore). But it would mean a lot more work and "homework". 

Yvonne


----------

